# Is Diatomaceous Earth safe?



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys, Just wondering how many people use Diatomaceous Earth, and if there is much concern about it's health risks. I looked up on Wikipedia and it listed the silica it contains as possibly causing silicosis. We use DE as a chemical filterate at the chemical plant that I work at and several of the PHD chemists have warned about it's health risks via inhalation. Just curious, I'm still trying to figure out a good cleaning/dissenfectant agent for my loft. Thanx a bunch!

-Tony


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*De*

Yes, it can be used safety, just take precautions from breathing it, it can used in the loft, on birds and also small amounts in food. Make sure you do not get brands that has been treated with chemicals.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sure what your plant uses isn't Food Grade.That's what you want.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

If you do use it, ALWAYS wear some type of breathing protection. Silicosis is very very nasty, unfortunately I know personally. If you use it, use it wisely and very carefully. We dont need to see anyone else go through the adverse effects of silica.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

dainironfoot said:


> Hi guys, Just wondering how many people use Diatomaceous Earth, and if there is much concern about it's health risks. I looked up on Wikipedia and it listed the silica it contains as possibly causing silicosis. We use DE as a chemical filterate at the chemical plant that I work at and several of the PHD chemists have warned about it's health risks via inhalation. Just curious, I'm still trying to figure out a good cleaning/dissenfectant agent for my loft. Thanx a bunch!
> 
> -Tony


Do NOT use the type used for filtration systems. You want 'Food Grade'. Can usually be found at feed and grain stores or Pigeon Supply Stores (like Foy's, etc). And you should wear a mask when using it.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Food grade is safe for use inside and outside your house. Its is good to get rid of all bugs with a excotoskelton. I have used for fleas and ticks on cats and dogs. In the loft to make sure I have no mites and feather lice. Also it can be use to get rid of internal parasites in all the animals by sprinkling it on there food.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I use food grade.I use a very small amount mixed in with the storage container I keep my doves seed in.It keeps bugs out!


----------



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow! Thanx for all the great replies guys! If I get the food grade stuff do I just sprinkle it sparingly on the loft floor after cleaning? I don't cover the entire floor do I?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I sprinkle it all around the foundation, inside and out, also put some in the cracks and crevices of the nest boxes. I got a 10# bag from Foy's, it goes a long way!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

*Diatomaceous Earth for Pets*

Is Diatomaceous earth any good in nests, on pigeons, on thier food or in the water? It sounds a bit like a miracle drug. Heres a link http://www.denz.co.nz/diatomaceous-earth-applications/diatomaceous-earth-for-pets


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have a look at this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=65792&highlight=Diatomaceous


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

can you mix it in the water?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks you can delete this thread.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

thepigeonkey said:


> Is Diatomaceous earth any good in nests, on pigeons, on thier food or in the water? It sounds a bit like a miracle drug. Heres a link http://www.denz.co.nz/diatomaceous-earth-applications/diatomaceous-earth-for-pets


Correction,it is not a drug,it is a natural product that kills all mites on your birds and worms them eternaly. I have used it and it works great for the price. You could use it in the nest to keep the mites of the babies.

Thanks


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

thepigeonkey said:


> can you mix it in the water?


No. It's only effective in its dry form. If its outside and gets wet, when it dries its effective again.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Do not mix it with water.Food grade is the only one I use.I am very happy with the great results I get.You MUST be very careful not to breathe it !I have no more insects living in my doves large birdseed container which I store thier food in.I just mix 1 tablespoon in with a 50 pound bag of birdseed {it will not hurt the birds to eat birdseed stored in food grade}.This has solved the ant problem inside my aviary also.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I use it & I am very happy with the results.Do not breathe it.No more ants in my aviary.No more insects living in my doves birdseed storage container.Its great stuff.I use food grade only.


----------

